# My MKV R32 Bagyard Air-ride Install



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Thats right, its yet another bagged R32!








Parts:
Bayard shorties and Bagyard rears
Accuair e-level management
Bilstein sport rears (shortened bump stops)
Dual 480 Vair compressors
5-Gal tank
And other fittings and crap (boring stuff)
The install was done by my buddy Sammy at his shop Northern European Automotive (NEA) in NH.
Also, big shout-out to Andrew at Open Road for all his help.
The ride quality is great. It's equal to if not better than my Koni coil-overs and the Accuair management is probably smarter than me, haha. After the heights are set up you seriously just get in and drive, it's that simple.
I still have the rear false-floor to do, but I'll tackle that over the winter. I'll take a bunch more pics in the spring as well with the new wheels and some other goodies.
And now onto the pics (cause thats all people really care about anyway):
Here that Bagyards are installed and the car is on the lift. Sammy put a jack under the wheel to find where he would have space to run the lines and the level sensors. You can see the wheel goes up there pretty far. He ended up trimming some of the fender liner in the wheel well so that the wheel had a little more clearance.








Here the front sensor is mounted.








Some of the fender liner was trimmed away for sensor clearance








As with Che's R32 build something had to be rigged up to mount the rear level sensors. Sammy made some brackets and lengthened the arm of the level sensor. I also love how he shaped the bracket to the sensor shape. It's something you'd never see but that's how he is, every detail has to fit and every part has its place. Attention to detail.








Close up of the rear bracket:








Front all the way down:








Rear all the way down:








And a couple of crappy cell phone pics:


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: My MKV R32 Bagyard Air-ride Install (Nanozic)*

no frame notch was needed?
clean work like usual on sammy's part. cant wait to see this thing back home devrizon


----------



## top fuel (Nov 4, 2004)

excellent stuff right there!!


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: My MKV R32 Bagyard Air-ride Install (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_no frame notch was needed?
clean work like usual on sammy's part. cant wait to see this thing back home devrizon









Correct, no notch needed, R32's frame is "pre-notched" as some have called it







. He did remove the front sway though.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

lookin good! any pics of the tank/compressor setup?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My MKV R32 Bagyard Air-ride Install (Nanozic)*

looks great Dev, quality job for sure.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks great man! I'm glad you got everything together and figured out. Nice touch with the rear height sensors! Hows the clearance from bag to sensor, ect. I might end up fabing something along those lines in the future if i have any issues with the current set up.
The car looks exactly as mine! I put the stockies back on for the winter.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_
The car looks exactly as mine! I put the stockies back on for the winter.

it's a good thing you two don't live close to one another








looks great DeVron


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_lookin good! any pics of the tank/compressor setup?


I actually didn't have any good pics of the tank setup, I'll take some as soon as the second compressor gets replaced. I'm only running on one compressor atm because the second one grenaded shortly after getting hooked up.
I also might change the tank to a shorter one. Currently thinking through trunk false floor options and I think I might do better with a shorter tank.



_Modified by Nanozic at 3:28 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nanozic)*

nice dude, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris-H)*

Looks killer man, can't wait to see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Good choice with Sammy too, best wrench around. 


_Modified by life.love.regret at 8:23 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey man, how's everything working out for you? How the rear sensors holding up? I've been having some issues with mine and i think i'm going to try to fab something up like urs. 
Cheers,
Che


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

As far as I can tell I haven't had any issues even with all the snow, not that I would expect any. Very happy with them. Now if only I could figure out what to do with the trunk.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nanozic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nanozic* »_Here are some of mine
Rear:

















this looks like a nice setup, i gotta copy your rear sensor install, and redo the one i've done on mk5 R 
quick question, how much did you extend the original sensor bracket, i see it is longer?

_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:25 PM 12-23-2009_
i know you probably didn't see this, but i 've asked you this a few weeks ago. if you dont mind , any input on this?
thanks


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
this looks like a nice setup, i gotta copy your rear sensor install, and redo the one i've done on mk5 R 
quick question, how much did you extend the original sensor bracket, i see it is longer?
i know you probably didn't see this, but i 've asked you this a few weeks ago. if you dont mind , any input on this?
thanks


Hey man sorry I missed your question. We lengthened the the sensor arm about 1 inch. If ya have any other questions, feel free to hit me up on IM.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nanozic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nanozic* »_As far as I can tell I haven't had any issues even with all the snow, not that I would expect any. Very happy with them. Now if only I could figure out what to do with the trunk. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">

Awesome, Misha (rat4life) will be doing the work on the car. I'm glad he chimed in!
In terms on the trunk set-up, i'm right there with you, I have no clue what to do with it. Waiting till things warm a bit to start working on it though. Thanks for the info man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Some updated pics, should probably take some of my own at some point. These are from Wolfsgart a couple weekends ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Killin' my dude!

See you at broke!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Sickkk. 

I ****ing love Image wheels as well.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Nanozic said:


>


I'm sure this is just an illusion, but are your rear fenders resting on the lip of your rim?


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

R3Drew said:


> I'm sure this is just an illusion, but are your rear fenders resting on the lip of your rim?


no illusion, in that photo, they are.


----------



## sydnose (May 15, 2010)

*whouah nice job,car looks great man .thanks for the pictures*

by the way ,how much thoses places do charge to make that kind of set up complete


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

sick car love it


----------



## swimming1 (Apr 29, 2010)

If i were to do this what parts would I need to order and where? or would the local euro shop know what to get? 

Im new to air, usually static


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

swimming1 said:


> If i were to do this what parts would I need to order and where? or would the local euro shop know what to get?
> 
> Im new to air, usually static


Have you taken the time to go through the FAQ/DIY thread? That would be the best place to start learning.


----------



## swimming1 (Apr 29, 2010)

will do, thanks


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

love seeing other bagged R's well done, and like you said how r's come with a pre notched frame in order to get your front lower and even you do need to notch it a tad just so you know but looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> love seeing other bagged R's well done, and like you said how r's come with a pre notched frame in order to get your front lower and even you do need to notch it a tad just so you know but looks good:thumbup:


I'll have to take a look, but for now I'm pretty happy with how low the front sits. I'm actually more interesting in getting the rear to tuck, but that will require some more work.


----------



## R32OG (Jun 5, 2012)

I know this is old but how long did it take for the install, about how much for your install, and could you have kept your sway bar at all?


----------



## R32OG (Jun 5, 2012)

Can I ask your wheel specs at the time of the picture with the image wheels I want my car to sit on the wheel in the back too


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

looks great :beer::beer:


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

R32OG said:


> I know this is old but how long did it take for the install, about how much for your install, and could you have kept your sway bar at all?


Was about a days worth of work with running all the lines and sensors, so if you go to a shop I'd say probably take their hour rate multiplied by 8 or so?



R32OG said:


> Can I ask your wheel specs at the time of the picture with the image wheels I want my car to sit on the wheel in the back too


I don't recall exactly the offsets but the widths are 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 front and rear respectively. Many folks have gotten this kind of fitment so I'm sure the offsets are out there somewhere.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

And here's a more recent pic from h2o last year.










And how the tank/compressor setup ended up. The volkswagen sticker since removed, something we were trying out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Lookin' dapper there Dev. :beer:


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi fella

I bought my Accuair e-level kit suspension to my MK5 R32 and I don't have idea how I'm going to install the stuff, do you have some pictures of yours? 

I'll appreciate it!

:beer:


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

VRCex said:


> Hi fella
> 
> I bought my Accuair e-level kit suspension to my MK5 R32 and I don't have idea how I'm going to install the stuff, do you have some pictures of yours?
> 
> ...


Don't have much more than the ones that are already at the start of this thread.


----------

